# Grants/scholarships for academy???



## JvtecDrsxM (Oct 19, 2005)

I was just wondering, right now i'm a full time dispatcher and my chief recently said that he would sponsor me to go to the full time academy and I am planning to jump on his offer, I was simply wondering if there are any grants or scholarships that are for police academy recruits?


----------



## RoadDog32 (Dec 28, 2004)

Make sure he either checks off p/t or f/t sponsor! No more self sponsors


----------



## JvtecDrsxM (Oct 19, 2005)

ya i kno, thanks for the heads up tho. Anyone know about grants or scholarships?


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

JvtecDrsxM said:


> ya i kno, thanks for the heads up tho. Anyone know about grants or scholarships?


It's only $2300 according to the website; I figured it would be a lot more than that for a 22-week course (not sure if you knew the cost on it or not). According to the state's website (http://www.mass.gov/mptc/recruitapplication.htm) you are supposed to have completed the R/I academy already as a prerequisite, which I found a little interesting.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'd say I doubt it. Most would say, its not that much and why not just wait till you are hired.


----------



## JvtecDrsxM (Oct 19, 2005)

ya I already did the part time academy last year, The town I work for never has payed for anyone to go, everyone who goes pays their own way, well actually the town I work for pays for it but you need to reimburse them. I know it doesn't make much sense but thats the way they've always done it and just the opportunity that they are gonna sign for me is a big opportunity to me so I'm jumping on it and just figured i'd see if there were any scholarships/grants.


----------

